# I have whizzed where no man has whizzed before.



## StevieZ (Aug 24, 2011)

I have whizzed where no man has whizzed before. I know my whizzer is not original but I hit 50 MPH on this thing today. talk about staring  death right in the face LOL


----------



## bricycle (Aug 24, 2011)

...never catch me doing 50 on a bicycle......


----------



## StevieZ (Aug 24, 2011)

I do 25 to 35 on my racing BMX sometimes LOL but 50 on the WHizzer was Scarey.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 24, 2011)

A friend of mine has a 24" modern Whizzer frame with an old 300 style engine souped up with the modern overhead valve conversion...does 70. Wholey carp!


----------



## StevieZ (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok 70 is just TFF LOL 50 was good for me, and that's never going to happen again LOL SOunds like your friends is a heck of a machine thow.


----------



## pedal alley (Aug 25, 2011)

*run it everyday*

i run 55-60 all day long.
thats what their built for..
its only scary the first time.


----------

